# Restaurer le MBR



## Killa Bees (14 Octobre 2005)

Salut

J'ai ubuntu installé sur mon iBook G3 avec Tiger.
yaboot gère le démarrage.

Est il possible de restaurer le mbr et ainsi de supprimer yaboot ?

Merci


----------

